# Best aerator



## bassman22 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 1/2 acre pond that is in desperate need of aeration. Had a major fill kill when ice melted and the bottom is very mucky. Looking for opinions on who makes a good aerator that is easy on the wallet?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

one that pumps air, the have them on e bay under pond aierators


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

This one here at

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PA33W-Pond-...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51898e3851

Should work well for you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You can google Jones Fish(Cincinnatti & Medina in Ohio for complete system.
I use a Gast pump. They use carbon fiber, rotary vanes-No oil lubrication reqd. They are what most large acquarium/fish stores use to run 24-7-365. One 1/6 hp will do your pond.

http://www.grainger.com/product/GAST-Rotary-Vane-Compressor-Vacuum-WP59140/_/N-af3?
s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/4F741_AS01?$smthumb$


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> You can google Jones Fish(Cincinnatti & Medina in Ohio for complete system.
> I use a Gast pump. They use carbon fiber, rotary vanes-No oil lubrication reqd. They are what most large acquarium/fish stores use to run 24-7-365. One 1/6 hp will do your pond.
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/product/GAST-Rotary-Vane-Compressor-Vacuum-WP59140/_/N-af3?
> s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/4F741_AS01?$smthumb$


Does anyone know where you can buy a horizontal water mover, thruster...? I would like to try moving the surface water to see if it might help reduce/eliminate the algae problem we have.......AH2


----------



## supermatic (Apr 3, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy a horizontal water mover, thruster...?


http://www.kascomarine.com/products/circulators/


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Bassman22.....not claiming to be an authority on aeration. As you likely know Grand Lake St. Marys is the mother of low flow, muck bottom, and high density algae. The lake is essentially a huge pond. Lake Improvement Association there has tried and tested just about every conceivable concept for aeration.

They've concluded moving surface water around is better than nothing but it does little to inject air/oxygen at any significant depth of the water column. Need to get that bottom muck moving, releasing bacteria/phosphorus/nitrates. Although you'll find pumps and circulators of every type at GLSM, the most recommended and implemented system by 100's of waterfront homeowners is an inline aeration system. An air pump is located on land and pumps air into a 100' line (some type of PVC weighted tubing) that lays on the bottom of the waterbody (a channel at Grand Lake). The line has hundreds holes in it to release pumped/compressed air. The pumped air creates bubbles upon release from the line and flow is strong enough to create current and a mixing action at the bottom of the water column. An impressive line of bubbles are evident on the surface above the length of line. Owners usually run the systems from May 1 to the end of October. Power costs are estimated at $20-25 per month. I believe a system cost $2000-2500 installed and for us requires approval by the State DNR. The systems are very quiet and heavy duty. Pump is housed in a metal box approx 16"D X 24"W X 22"H. Under windless conditions you can see circulation from the surface above the line as 20' away toward the bank. Again, it's a linear system and it moves a lot more water than I imagined. May not be appropriate in a deep pond....typical installation at GLSM is in 5-6' of water.
At GLSM particularly in channels where multiple installations have occurred, the change to the entire eco-system is striking. It's a different approach to consider than all the surface stuff or fountains. A neighbor had one installed 3 weeks ago. I could get more info/specs from him if you want to investigate.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

look on e bay pond areation pumps


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

We bought a surplus rotary vane compressor/blower and a membrane diffuser off ebay and used some old plastic water line....works and much cheaper than buying new or from the pond stores....if doing it again I would buy some weighted air hose, but we used what we had on hand.


----------

